# My New Foster Darco



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Wow, I love the color of his coat.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! His coat is almost mahogany. He looks like he may come from field lines. He's gorgeous!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is gorgeous!! Love his red coat!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous.You're right; I thought Pawley was a dark red until I saw Drake.

I hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's beautiful Carol.... be still my heart!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good looking boy!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

how old? and what's his story??

he is so beautiful - my heart dropped when I saw him


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, he's beautiful. I assume he's named for Draco Malfoy in the Harry Potter books? (yes, I'm a nerd!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

I like the name Drake better too and he is GORGEOUS!!

Drake looks right at home!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He was a owner surrender. Around 3 years old and dominate. We are going to see how he does tomorrow but he may have to go to another home. When the boys start playing he gets very unsettled and starts growling and barking. And then starts lunging at them. It is not playing either. But we will see how he does one more day to see if he settles down and it is being nervous in a new environment.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Drake is a fiery red head for sure. Gorgeous coat and mischiveous eyes. Handsome boy...I'm sure he will find a great home soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

GORGEOUS! OMG< you get amazing fosters!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Drake is awesome. Now that's a 'red dog'! Hope he's adopted soon, I can see you adding to the family.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, I hope that handsome boy settles in tomorrow, but sometimes a pup just misunderstands playing and has to be the fun police (or the local hoodlum). It shouldn't take too long for Drake to find his forever home with those good looks!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Drake is just gorgeous! His coat color reminds me so much of my Brody's coat! How I Love those red heads! :smooch: I am sure he will find a new home real soon. I really hope he settles down tomorrow, so he is able to spend his time with you till that time comes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Unfortunately he is going to be moved to another foster home.  I just got done breaking up two fights with three of the dogs and trying to keep Daisy out of it. If you had a camera on me, it might have been funny if it wasnt so scary. As this was going on, my three cats were sitting on the counter watching it. When I got it settled, I looked over at them and it was like they were laughing at me. : Guess they forgot their big squabble they got in earlier this year, where they had to be seperated. 

He is a great dog but very dominate and when I took them outside to go to the bathroom, he jumped up towards me, Bama didnt like it and growled. Then Draco growled and then they just went at it. And then Pawley jumped in. I had Draco by the collar and was trying to pull him back but he was lunging and Bama kept attacking. Luckily I was able to get them back into the house and just went it settled down they started back up again. Luckily no blood was drawn but there was alot of fur and slobber flying. I am the only one with a scratch wound luckily. So I had to put the Pawley and Bama in the bedroom to settle them down. And I will sleep on the couch with Draco. 
Draco needs a quiet place to recuperate after his surgery and if he stays here he might bust his stitches or get hurt. 

OH AND WHERE WAS HUBBY DURING ALL THIS.......HE WAS ASLEEP. :--sleep: I DONT KNOW HOW HE COULD SLEEP THRU 4 DOGS BARKING, GROWLING AND SNARLING AND ME SCREAMING AT THEM TO STOP. JUST WAIT TILL TOMORROW MORNING. :--evil:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's beautiful!
That 3rd picture makes him look quite mischevious!!!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear about his anxieties getting in the way...esp. while he's recuperating. But your story made me laugh, b/c I can picture the cats and what they were thinking!  Glad everyone's OK. Maybe Drake will need to be an only child in his new home? Still, he's so pretty, and if someone gives him patience I bet he'll reward them!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometimes that happens. Hopefully Drake can go to a no dog at the moment or one old dog home. : )

Hope your pups are all OK!

Those husbands: they can sleep through anything.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry about Drake not settling in, but your last remark about your husband did make me laugh! Drake sure is stunning!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He sure is purty! I love his dark red. Just gorgeous. I prefer Drake MUCH more!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw geeze... he reminds me of Cooper. Coop was so red, people always thought he was an Irish Setter. lol. 
I'm sorry to hear that he's not settling in very well. Poor guy. I'm sure he'll find the right place, though. I mean, look at that face in the third picture! How could anyone resist?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beaushel*

BeauShel

Sorry to hear it isn't working out between Draco, Bama, and Pawley and hopefully they can find another Foster Home very soon!!

I don't suppose putting Draco in a crate would work?
You must have been terrified-I would have been.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry he didn't work out. I just found the thread and wanted to comment on how pretty his coat is and how lucky he is to be with you...I hope that his dominance issues will subside now that he's neutered. Hopefully he can be worked through his issues with a Foster who does not have other dogs.

That said, the image of you refereeing the dogs and the cats critiquing...well, it's pretty darn funny. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was hoping this morning that they would be ok and he could stay but no. I tried letting them all meet between a baby gate but not any better. They started charging each other and barking. Luckily no teeth involved in this incident. I am alternating between the family room and bedroom to spend time with each of them. Now if I could get him to eat. I have put alittle canned on it, broth but he wont touch it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He sounds just like Starlite when I first got him back home. Stressed to the max. Wouldn't eat, separation anxiety, and picking fights. Now he's completely fine and great even at the dog park. It just takes time, and he may do better in a foster home with fewer dogs. He sure is a beauty.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the foster coordinatoor. She has another home with 2 older females. So hopefully he will now be able to recuperate in peace. Right now he is in the bedroom and my crew is in the family room. I feel so bad for him, because he is a real sweetheart. Now I am off to clean his ears and try to get him to eat.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He probably hasn't had any dog socialization so it sounds like older dogs will be a better fit. He sure is handsome, though. I'm glad no one was hurt!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Such a beautiful boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, he's beautiful - my Casey is about that color although a touch redder and his entire body including his face - wait til he's healthier and the coat starts to really shine!! Grins - you will be in awe that a coat can be that gorgeous 

Oh, sorry just read more of the thread. I am so sorry he didn't work out - my Casey can also be the 'fun police' at times but usually is a sweet heart. He acts out a bit when in pain or not feeling 100%, in fact it is an indicator to get him to the vets when it happens.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sorry about the problems. You're doing the best you can though and have to put all their needs first.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that it's not working out with him. You gotta do what you gotta do to protect yourself and your own, though. 

He's a beauty and I'm sure that he will find a home in no time. You're great to give both 'teams' equal attention until he can be moved to another foster.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohh,he is so handsome. I am sure he will find a great home soon where he will be the ONE.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just got home from taking him to his new foster parents. They have two older females and are very laid back. So I think he will be able to recover there. I did find out he had a brother that was also unneutered and he was the dominate of the two.Both were turned into the rescue. Could only imagine how two boys no attention unneutered behaved together? 
Before he left, I was able to get him to eat and take all his meds. Waited awhile so he wouldnt get sick in the car. The whole ride he kept putting his head on my shoulder and I felt bad but his needs have to come first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Yes his needs and your needs and your dogs needs have to come first.

You did the right thing. I trust he will act much better once he is neutered.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Draco-aka Drake*



BeauShel said:


> Here is my new boy Draco, I know I hate the name. Think it was picked because it was halloween week. But I have been calling him Drake. Poor guy has guardia, yeast and bacterial infections and just got neutered. Very tall and has the darkest fur I have ever seen on a golden. I thought my boy was red but he is way darker. Gets along with other dogs and doesnt mind the cats. Could use an obedience class and will recommend it to his new family. Little rambuncious for small children. He will make someone a great friend. His info is being put up on the website tonight.
> 
> The last picture is of him and Pawley laying facing each other. Pawley has his back to the camera.


What a beautiful Red Boy he is-I am very fond of these Red ones as I have a one. However, most of my boy's face is white now-he turned 14 in August and is still very full of it!

I love them all no matter what color they are, but I have a very special place in my heart for the Red ones for some reason.


----------

